# 
,    -     . ,    .       .
  !

----------


## Leila

> ,    -


 ,     - ? -, ,  -   ...  .

----------


## Lama

Leila,      .      ,     4-5 (, , ,   - 5-   ).
        (.     ).  :Wink:

----------

-   ,  , ,  ,       .

----------


## alz

> ,     4-5


   2-  .
  :
1.  ,  ,    .
2.     ,   ,     ,   ..
3.         .
4.    ,  -  (,   ..)
5.     (, ,   .),  ,  ,   . ,  -2  .
6.     , ,  ,  ..     ..
7.   .
8.    :
8.1.     .
8.2.   (, -, ,  )
8.3.  .
8.4.      .
8.5.  .
8.6.  , - .
8.7.   (, ,  , ,    ..).
8.8.     .
8.9.     .
8.10.    .
8.11.    .
8.12.   (    ).
9. ,   ,  .
10.       ,      ..
11.    .
12.       ,  .

----------


## metan1

, ,     ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alz

*metan1*,  .          ,     .
          ,      .  ,           .

----------

,          -,   -  ,    ?
 ???

----------


## alz

> ?


 ?
      ,     ?..

----------

> ?
>       ,     ?..


   :  ?
,   . 
 .  .   . .        (!)   (!!)

----------


## vesnas

,, -  
http://www.cfo-audit.ru/akt.doc

----------

((((((

----------

-  !!

----------


## 1976

,  ,   ! 
 !

----------


## 12345

" "?

----------


## _

> " "?


     .   ,    .   ,    .       ,   -      .     .

----------

> .   ,    .   ,    .       ,   -      .     .


      ? ?

----------

